# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Changing Sleep Paralysis to Lucid Dream

## DrakeCai

Any tips on how to change Sleep Paralysis to a Lucid Dream? I can go to a full Sleep Paralysis but I do not know how to change it to a lucid dream, any tips or past experiences that may help me? Also just to make sure I am in a full sleep paralysis... I will tell you about a couple of feelings I get when I am in 
"full sleep paralysis" so please tell me whether I am or not.

How I feel when I think I am in a full Sleep Paralysis:

1. I feel like a heavy lead bed sheet is laying on top of me
2. I have my air conditioner blowing directly my hand before I go to sleep, in which when I am in "full sleep paralysis" i don't feel the blow of the AC as great as when I was "awake".
3. I feel a slow vibe or tingly sensation from toes to my legs, to my pelvis, to my chest spreading over my arms, and finally reaching my neck.

Please also mention whether your guessing or you have actually experienced or know how to change Sleep Paralysis to a Lucid Dream.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## yellowlight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOaNw4RedOU

----------


## Pepsi

Well, I've never actually had a Lucid Dream, but I know a lot about WILDing. I just have one question: When you enter SP, do your Hypnagogic Images turn into a dream? From what you describe, I don't think you've reached it fully, because I've never actually reached full SP, but experience the same sensations. You do seem close, though.

----------


## DrakeCai

Usually, I would have that sensation for a couple of minutes. And then I would feel this burning from my feet and it feels like I am on fire. From that I am tempted to just wake up because of the pain of it all. Could this be my "turning point" for my body to test in the end if my mind is fully asleep?
Also I do not know for sure if I do have hypnotic images. When I am achieving SPs My eyes from a relaxed form will go into a deeper relaxed form and I will then start blinking a bit, from a slow rate to a faster rate. In which they make me see in my head little blue patterns spinning and turning. When I achieve "full Sleep paralysis" I would imagine that I was in a sunlit area and in my eyes I would see gradual sunlight from the top of my my eyes or eyesight zone. But its just dim and it doesn't cover my eyesight completely with this sunlight. I'm not sure if this is me trying to enter a lucid dream or not. It might be that I am but I just have poor dream control or poor dream eyesight. But I can't feel the heat of the sunlight, only that its there that something golden is shinning in my dark dark room.

As for the Youtube link, I viewed it before but I do not believe that is for you to exit SP to a Lucid Dream but rather for you to exit a SP to an O.B.E

----------


## yellowlight

> As for the Youtube link, I viewed it before but I do not believe that is for you to exit SP to a Lucid Dream but rather for you to exit a SP to an O.B.E



I used that method before to exit SP, and all I got was a WILD.

----------


## DrakeCai

So from a Wild what do you do after? I tried yesterday night, I did the deep breathing that the 1st technique recommended, but wouldn't that break your breathing pattern and wake you up?

----------


## Pepsi

Okay, that means you are in full SP. The best I can give you is that when you reach the sunlit area, "step into" it. Either that, or if it's above you, climb up. From there, it should seem more real.

----------


## DrakeCai

Thanks I understand you partially pepsi, but still how do you "step into" the dream? Like imagining yourself walking into the dream imagining yourself in the dream?

----------


## deepsleep

I don't think your completely in SP.

----------


## DrakeCai

Any tips then? How do you step into a dream perhaps?

----------


## Pepsi

Well, you're suppose act like when you're awake. Everything is real, in a sense. Allow the dream to become 3D around you.

----------


## Kanious

Hum i was trying to WILD yesterday...

But i got the begin of an SLEEP PARALYSIS but i got distracted and it was gone.

Shit, i was so hungry with this.

Ok...I was giving up and trying to sleep...But BOOOM.

The sleep paralysis begin with full force.

I felt like my face was being distorted, but i was fine cuz  i know, that was an SP...My head was buzzing in the left ear and in the right ear i was hearing an "bee buzz" like there was a bee in my ear...

I was fine cuz i thought "An lucid dream is coming!!!!"...But the BEE BUZZ seem so real that i had to woke up to check if there was a bee in my room...

But there wasnt.

Shit.

But i think that i know how to change SP in LD [other times when i was so tired it happened naturally],

When it happen, do nothing, don't move, just feel it!

JUST FEEL.

Soon you'll be seeing your dream scenario [never i tried to make the scenario cuz i woke up when i do this], just let it happen and when you see that is done, just move.

Now you're in a LD

----------


## DrakeCai

Thanks both of you, your two comments and my friends comments are making me think that when i'm in Sleep Paralysis I just don't really have to do anything anymore but relax and enjoy the spectacular show to come  ::D:

----------


## Werzel

Wow! these posts are really helpfull! Ive been having the same problems with SP to WILD's!

----------

